# Router Bushings, etc.



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am new to woodworking and routing. I just came across some new terms - to me.

What are router bushings and templates? What are they for?

Thanks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

What are they? The keys to the end game in routing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The guides can be used in the router table as well, I'm not a real big fan of the PC steel type guides but a real big fan of the bigger 1 3/4" brass guides.

They can be used to choke the hole size down on the router table plus many more jobs on the router table.

They can be setup on the hand router and be setup very true just like a bearing on a bit..once you have a base plate that be adjusted to be dead on center with the guide..same thing is true with the router table as well..

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools
Lee Valley Tools - Item Search

======




Engine44 said:


> I am new to woodworking and routing. I just came across some new terms - to me.
> 
> What are router bushings and templates? What are they for?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Quillman's article provides a good explanation.

The short answer is that a template (of any shape) is simply a pattern that is used to guide the router. The guide bushing (or a bearing on the shaft of the router bit) rides against the template during the cut. The template can be as simple as a small rectangle (e.g. for cutting a hinge mortise), or as complex as required for the intended end result (e.g. for signs or complex shapes, joints, etc.).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will agree that " Quillman's article provides a good explanation" but it looks like more of a add to sale his items.  and the way he gets the job done..

========



Ralph Barker said:


> Quillman's article provides a good explanation.
> 
> The short answer is that a template (of any shape) is simply a pattern that is used to guide the router. The guide bushing (or a bearing on the shaft of the router bit) rides against the template during the cut. The template can be as simple as a small rectangle (e.g. for cutting a hinge mortise), or as complex as required for the intended end result (e.g. for signs or complex shapes, joints, etc.).


----------

